# TiVo, PLEASE update that flash on the TiVo Central Online home page



## TiVotion (Dec 6, 2002)

Call me crazy, but it seems like that Flash montage on the TiVo Central online scheduling home page ("featured shows") has been running for years without a single change. 

- The Y&R guy with the cheezy moustache and the blurb about "Viscious Victor and Nasty Nikki"
- Boston Legal (is that show even still ON?)
- Family Guy ("Cancelled? NOT!")

It's just annoying, and glaringly obvious that it's staler than an open can of Pringles from 1989.

Pleeeeeeeeeease update it. I'm running out of creative ways to look away from it.


----------

